
How to write non violent creative code - joelg
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/19xxc2zWWdFMAQjT6tRdN5ZU13vAKSwM7jojaC2U4F6Q/edit#slide=id.p
======
downerending
Sample quote: _During the 2019 p5.js Contributors ' Conference, a group formed
to discuss how radical inclusion, decolonization, and a de-centering of
dominant communities could be further integrated and emphasized in p5.js as a
toolkit and a community. We acknowledged and discussed the ways in which p5.js
is built upon (and benefits from) colonial projects like the English language,
the Internet, and their related infrastructures._

